# 2Cool Beer Drinking Association



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It has become apparent that we need a 2Cool Social Networking Group. It has been appropriately named the '2Cool Beer Drinking Association'. This is an attempt to get a bunch of 2Coolers together from time to time to share a few stories, laughs, & beerz. If you are interested you can go to your CP (control panel) then under the the Networking title you will see Social Groups. If interested please sign up. We will soon have a preliminary meeting where we will discuss future endeavors. :cheers: More news to follow! :wink:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I like FREE cold beer!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> I like FREE cold beer!!!


I'm nominating Mike to be President at out first meeting! :cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I know how to drink beer!


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

FREE BEER?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I just want to get all 007'd up baby!! :cheers:


Kelly


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

knotacare said:


> FREE BEER?


It will be if you're buying!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

kdubya said:


> I just want to get all 007'd up baby!! :cheers:
> 
> Kelly


I've got somethin special fer u darlin....just sayin


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I like free or cold or OP or just beer.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

How bout noon:ish tomorrow, Somewhere around downtown, or Heights..

Andrew


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> How bout noon:ish tomorrow, Somewhere around downtown, or Heights..
> 
> Andrew


Great enthusiasm Bro. Let's get a few more hooked up before we plan our first meeting. FYI we have a Kewl big ice house here in Pearland called Scooters that we could use as a meeting spot. :texasflag


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Slackers....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> Slackers....


Right...You & I are the only ones in the group as of now. hwell:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Guess I got my work cut out for me tomorrow...

a


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like beer! :biggrin::rybka:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i'm in, I like secret clubs

we need a handshake and a password


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

or a belch


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ooooooh, oooooooh, or a mascot!

Just for the record, that is a Stella Artois, a fine beer, although I've never had it in a can...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

It's no secret. 


I like beer! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Ooooooh, oooooooh, or a mascot!


I happen to know............................MC likes beer! :smile:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am now the 6th member of the now 6-pack group of fellow beer drinkers. I love beer. La Brisas in Bacliff is right down the road for this guy......


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

man,

you guys are a long way off, but son is at TAMUG, maybe we need chapters and cool denim jackets with huge patches on back for a monthly rally


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Think I'm #7. I'll be ready for a beer once I leave Clear Lake Hospital tomorrow with mom and new baby. Yes a beer will go good after these last few days cooped up in a hospital.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

And don't forget about rotating foster couches for when my girlfriend kicks me out for spending too much time 'planning' with the club...

a


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I am now the 6th member of the now 6-pack group of fellow beer drinkers. I love beer. La Brisas in Bacliff is right down the road for this guy......


Isn't that right down the road from Lipstick...never mind hwell:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I tried to resist but............... count me in! :brew:


----------



## Chaz (Jan 23, 2005)

We need to figure out a rotating venue for meetings
- someplace downtown
- west houston (Brew Pub)
- Sugarland - BJ's
- NW Houston - BJ's
- South?
- East?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Isn't that right down the road from Lipstick...never mind hwell:


We just have to park next door at Dip Sticks, the oil change place..


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

yeah,,,whatever....pass me a beer....


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

You boys are newbies.

What happened to all the soughts from many years ago.Geezs what a bunch they were.

Lmao


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

If y'all get the same place to meet every time maybe there can be some sort of discount for 2coolers...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ok, my vote for the downtown area is Jimmie's Place, in the Heights, on White Oak. No panzies allowed..

a


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

FINALLY.... an association that just feels NATURAL...!!:brew:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ok, well, I'm gonna go make an ASSociation out of myself tomorrow if anyone want to join, for now it's time to go take my fuzzy wading boots off and goto bed..

a


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Poons in... i say the 1st meeting need to be at Outrigger this friday at 5


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I volunteer my expertise as an expert and Vice President in charge of stouts. porters, and India pale ales.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

lordbater said:


> ok, my vote for the downtown area is Jimmie's Place, in the Heights, on White Oak. No panzies allowed..
> 
> a


I'll be there at high noon tomorrow! I'll send PM with my cell number.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

So, when you say downtown to 2coolers, do you mean near The Alamo?
And when you say Heights, do you mean Alamo Heights? I haven't heard of some of the places you guys are talking about hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a standing happy hour at the flying saucer downtown every Wedsenday from 4-6ish. PM me if you can make it around then.

Keith


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm typically a 10:30-7PM M-F right in the heart of the Museum District. There is a kewl cantina called Bodegas on the bottom floor of our parking garage (Park Plaza Hospital). Excellent food & drinks! :wink: They have outside tables & will be nice once it cools down a little! :smile:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

SaltNLine said:


> So, when you say downtown to 2coolers, do you mean near The Alamo?
> And when you say Heights, do you mean Alamo Heights? I haven't heard of some of the places you guys are talking about hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:


I had some trouble finding this one too, not on B4-U-Eat. That, and the whole "Heights" thing is creaping me out a little, but I will be there tomorrow for lunch with Lordbater, which makes it even scarier!

Alamo Heights is in San Antonio, the Heights is in Houston.

Call a 2cool gathering in SA the week of 26 July and I will be there.

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?h...k,+Houston,+TX+77007&cid=11526946791940657495


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Beer..................is good. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FYI...I have PM'd Mont about this & have taken responsibility to keep this respectable & appropriate. Thanks in advance! :texasflag


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

west end secret club meeting fri and sat night in Sargent @ my place if around

bring your own OFF


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Beer..................is good. Jus' sayin'.


Poke!!! 

It's great the way you stretched and expounded on your feelings of this subject. 

Very nice effort on your part to share more with us about how you really feel! Keep it up bro and you will break the 2 sentence barrier in a year or two!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> FYI...I have PM'd Mont about this & have taken responsibility to keep this respectable & appropriate. Thanks in advance! :texasflag


h:h:h: I'm telling the new Banned Camp Commandant, RT, where are you?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we should start early planning the summit conference and maybe book a speaker, like Foster Brooks


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just as I thought my friends...16 members in three hours. Let's all hook up & have some fun! :wink:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I joined, A because I drink beer and B, hopefully work will let me get out some time where I can actually meet up with folks from here and shoot the chit.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> I joined, A because I drink beer and B, hopefully work will let me get out some time where I can actually meet up with folks from here and shoot the chit.


Ding Ding Ding....We have a winner! :texasflag


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> FYI...I have PM'd Mont about this & have taken responsibility to keep this respectable & appropriate. Thanks in advance! :texasflag


Rules already? *Respectabel & Appropriate.*Those are hard rules to follow. :bounce:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

knotacare said:


> FREE BEER?


 .


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> FYI...I have PM'd Mont about this & have taken responsibility to keep this respectable & appropriate. Thanks in advance! :texasflag


Oops! I joined up before I knew there was gonna be a social moral clause. Every group always needs a someone to run the underhand and covert business. I'll volunteer; kinda like a "in case of a emergency break glass" deal. I was thinkin' of startin' a thread yesterday evening for Brazoria Co 2cooler get together. So we'll do it here and now. I call for a Scooters meeting before the next beach gathering. Ya'll pick a day. B&P


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder if I would qualify to be in this social group???


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm pretty good at drankin beer!!!


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there a galveston county chapter?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Waitress of the year. Can I bring my girl Breezy?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I'm pretty good at drankin beer!!!


When you drink, you get kinda funny.:an4:...just sayin...

.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

I ain’t much for mowin thick grass
I’m too slow for workin’ too fast
I don’t do windows so honey don’t ask
But I’m pretty good at drinkin’ beer

Billy Currington is my hero for that song!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I love beer!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am getting wasted right now and its not even 8am.................................................






Just kidding, I am at work.............


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

look at the time you guys were posting last night... begginers! pfffttt who drinks beer anyway? newbies!!!!!!!!! it was dollar beer night and you guys were on the puter,,,, lmao!!!!!

007 you owe me a 30 bro!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Rock and Roll, a bunch of 2 coolers, drinking beer at noon around the middle of the week, what could possibly go wrong...

a


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

One more reason to have a frosty adult beverage..................!! Count me in Robert!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Signed up. WTH.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Alchohol is the CAUSE and the CURE for all problems


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> When you drink, you get kinda funny.:an4:...just sayin...
> 
> .


ya he does,,, but,, he's ok for a hillbilly wanna be! lmao!:biggrin:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I may be....well.....Yea I am in. Got to go sign in and see if I am member number 24.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I think I may be....well.....Yea I am in. Got to go sign in and see if I am member number 24.


This is going south fast...

j/k


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I got the message, and I'm in!
I go to a great small bar on Spencer in South Houston call Sharron & Cindy's Pub if anyone wants to meet up one night. Great music on the juke NO RAP just old school rock and good country. Two pool tables, two dart boards and a shuffleboard. If you want to check it out look for Charolette really good looking bartender and my good friends fiance and tell her Big Mike sent ya.


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

my beer drinking team has a fishing problem! outriggers gets my vote


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

lordbater said:


> This is going south fast...
> 
> j/k


you know it is! Good thing we have a trusty Mod to keep me in line.

I will enjoy this club. I like the sounds of it, I like beer and I like fishing from time to time. Anybody want to fish Sunday AM by the water tower if the water looks good anyway....I will bring a beer or as I heard it called the other day a Liquid Buritto!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I vote president buys the first round.

I also vote myself to never be voted in as president.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

_i don't care to belong to any club that would have me as a member - _groucho marx


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

24Buds said:


> you know it is! Good thing we have a trusty Mod to keep me in line.
> 
> I will enjoy this club. I like the sounds of it, I like beer and I like fishing from time to time. Anybody want to fish Sunday AM by the water tower if the water looks good anyway....I will bring a beer or as I heard it called the other day a Liquid Buritto!


0600 Saturday out of Fatboy's. We have 2 boats for sure and maybe 3 if SWS decides to go.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Beer? Did y'all say beer?? I'm in!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> 0600 Saturday out of Fatboy's. We have 2 boats for sure and maybe 3 if SWS decides to go.


+1 moe!:brew: see ya on da H2O!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

007 said:


> 0600 Saturday out of Fatboy's. We have 2 boats for sure and maybe 3 if SWS decides to go.


If I go I am bringing live bait.......


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> you know it is! Good thing we have a trusty Mod to keep me in line.
> 
> I will enjoy this club. I like the sounds of it, I like beer and I like fishing from time to time. Anybody want to fish Sunday AM by the water tower if the water looks good anyway....I will bring a beer or as I heard it called the other day a Liquid Buritto!


Just don't bring that can of "spotted - - - -" . . . . . I'm still having nightmares about that one . . . wg


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> If I go I am bringing live bait.......


Spout will too.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Just don't bring that can of "spotted - - - -" . . . . . I'm still having nightmares about that one . . . wg


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Spout will too.


and a ice chest full of cold dranks,,,,  potlicker!:slimer:

I'll even brang Pokey!!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

waterspout said:


>


I was a little concerned about being the only female signed up, but you guys seem to, welll . . . . . never mind . . . . I'm not worried anymore. . . .  wg


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> and a ice chest full of cold dranks,,,,  potlicker!:slimer:
> 
> I'll even brang Pokey!!!!


Good luck getting him up that early.....see ya 'bout noon.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Good luck getting him up that early.....see ya 'bout noon.


true dat!:headknock

ok,, maybe not, he won't answer his phone anyway! more:brew: for me then!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 said:


> Good luck getting him up that early.....see ya 'bout noon.





waterspout said:


> true dat!:headknock
> 
> ok,, maybe not, he won't answer his phone anyway! more:brew: for me then!


Jeez! With friends like this.........................it's enough to make a man.................drink beer. :brew:


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i think we need some rules for this club...

1. there are no rules.lol never mind thats all i could come up with


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Jeez! With friends like this.........................it's enough to make a man.................drink beer. :brew:


zzaaattt mean you wanna fitch and drank :brew: or not?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> zzaaattt mean you wanna fitch and drank :brew: or not?


He's concerned that you won't show and you're concerned that he won't show?!?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Work calls, I'm sorry guys but I'm out today..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mustangeric said:


> i think we need some rules for this club...
> 
> 1. there are no rules.lol never mind thats all i could come up with


rules?

man laws:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=man+law&aq=f


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

now yall need to take up donations and take up a collection and buy an old skool bus and paint it 2coolfishing/dranking team, like the old rusty bucket in south houston had, every friday night they would meet there and then travel to other bars and drank for the night, but you would have to have a designated driver and that might be hard to find/lol:slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> He's concerned that you won't show and you're concerned that he won't show?!?


 U hush,, my boats hooked up. all he has to do is a U turn and pull in my driveway.. get in and ride! :wink: who's picking you up!







:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> rules?
> 
> man laws:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=man+law&aq=f


 those are great


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mustangeric said:


> i think we need some rules for this club...
> 
> 1. there are no rules.lol never mind thats all i could come up with


 I think the only rule I want is no fights. I don't want to have to whoop any of yall!:wink:


----------



## beerman (Feb 21, 2006)

Iam pretty good at drinkig beer!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

lordbater said:


> Work calls, I'm sorry guys but I'm out today..


Me too I guess, since you and I were the only two. Let's shoot for a day with a few more days notice.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

waterspout said:


> U hush,, my boats hooked up. all he has to do is a U turn and pull in my driveway.. get in and ride! :wink: who's picking you up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rods and tackle bag are by the door. :dance::cheers:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*1. No light-weights.*


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

slopoke said:


> The rods and tackle bag are by the door. :dance::cheers:


Dude, we been killin'em in the evenings. :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> *1. No light-weights.*


x10,, 5am is starting time!:biggrin: or at least 30 minutes before sunrise!:cheers: BOOM!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

lordbater said:


> Work calls, I'm sorry guys but I'm out today..[/QUOTE
> 
> work should never interfere with beer drankin. You are violating rule no.1, never call off beer dranking to work.....who in their right might.......:spineyes:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Member # 51 here..............


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Already the preeminent 2Cool Social Group.

:cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

# fiddy-tree


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> *1. No light-weights.*


i've hung out with a lot of these guys (including you), and you can call these guys lots of things, but "light-weights" is not one of 'em. beer drinking is taken seriously here. :smile:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i've hung out with a lot of these guys (including you), and you can call these guys lots of things, but "light-weights" is not one of 'em. beer drinking is taken seriously here. :smile:


Huh? :fish:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> *1. No light-weights.*


That leaves me out. :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Huh? :fish:


he siad he's met alot of us and we're all fat! well yall anyway!:biggrin:

the big meany!!!!









lmao!:cheers:


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this the theme song for the group?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Im Game!!!!!!!! I love drankin buddies


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

waterspout said:


> he siad he's met alot of us and we're all fat! well yall anyway!:biggrin:
> 
> the big meany!!!!
> 
> ...


Then I think it's time the big palooka joins. Jus' sayin'. :bounce:


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I've been know to drank a beer!  I'm in # 60, yea, a little late but i'll make up for it.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i've hung out with a lot of these guys (including you), and you can call these guys lots of things, but "light-weights" is not one of 'em. beer drinking is taken seriously here. :smile:


A "light-weight" is the idiot that gets stumbling drunk and needs a baby-sitter. Passing out, wetting ones self, not being able to find your own home after bumming a ride, or just being an all around stumbling POS is not allowed. Quantities of consumption shall not be measured, capabalities will be. 
Now MC tell me how many just got ruled out? :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Dude, we been killin'em in the evenings. :biggrin:


Fisheys, or beerz? Or both? :rybka:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Fisheys, or beerz? Or both? :rybka:


Both and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> he siad he's met alot of us and we're all fat! well yall anyway!:biggrin:
> 
> the big meany!!!!
> 
> ...


Umm fat huh? I was always told I was "husky".

I tried to pass off my fatness as a bee sting that went wrong and the swelling never went away. I think I will stick with that, but we all know I'm just fat!:biggrin:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

So when/where is the first event?????


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> So when/where is the first event?????


 I would guess the gathering Fatfisherman is putting together on Aug 21st. We may need a pre gathering trial run at it to see who can hang and who needs to stay on the porch:slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> So when/where is the first event?????


I propose to have the first gathering of the '2Cool Beer Drinking Association' at 3PM on Sunday, 8/1/10, at Scooters Ice House on 35 (Telephone) right off the Beltway in Pearland. :cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> So when/where is the first event?????


Saturday at 0600 out of Fatboy's!! Can't any of ya'll read?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

0600*AM....LOL*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

mini meeting can be anytime you want Mike,, riverside you say when! 

or we can load the boat up and head over and potlick cornholes afternoon fishing hole



next saturday at Tinys fish fry will for sure be a mini run!!! lol


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

007 said:


> Saturday at 0600 out of Fatboy's!! Can't any of ya'll read?


 Can't do Saturday. Can I get a rain check? I would hate to be red carded this soon in the game!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

waterspout said:


> mini meeting can be anytime you want Mike,, riverside you say when!
> 
> or we can load the boat up and head over and potlick cornholes afternoon fishing hole
> 
> next saturday at Tinys fish fry will for sure be a mini run!!! lol


I'll drive. lol


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> I'll drive. lol


You gonna join as the designated driver/supervisor? :idea:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

*No Lightweights*


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

slopoke said:


> You gonna join as the designated driver/supervisor? :idea:


and the dj


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> I'll drive. lol











cool!


slopoke said:


> You gonna join as the designated driver/supervisor? :idea:


we get to have a party now.. Melon is our DD where we going? fishing, Tiny's, River side?????? :brew:

Melon if you can stil drive a cheby my truck is full!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

waterspout said:


> cool!
> 
> we get to have a party now.. Melon is our DD where we going? fishing, Tiny's, River side?????? :brew:
> 
> Melon if you can stil drive a cheby my truck is full!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Melon said:


> 0600*AM....LOL*


Roger! We're leavin my house at 4:50AM.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nuttin wrong with Cat and Toyota........:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

007 said:


> Roger! We're leavin my house at 4:50AM.


No problem. I'll leave GP at 4:00 am. Whatabuger is the pit stop in the morning lmao

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Melon said:


> No problem. I'll leave GP at 4:00 am. Whatabuger is the pit stop in the morning lmao
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:


We'll stop at the Shell station on 2004 & 45...it has a whataburger next to it.


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> A "light-weight" is the idiot that gets stumbling drunk and needs a baby-sitter. Passing out, wetting ones self, not being able to find your own home after bumming a ride, or just being an all around stumbling POS is not allowed. Quantities of consumption shall not be measured, capabalities will be.
> Now MC tell me how many just got ruled out? :biggrin:


Well this sounds like a stupid group then. There is absolutely nothing wrong with passing out and ******* yourself every now and then. :dance:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I propose to have the first gathering of the '2Cool Beer Drinking Association' at 3PM on Sunday, 8/1/10, at Scooters Ice House on 35 (Telephone) right off the Beltway in Pearland. :cheers:


 I'm there!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

holysmokes said:


> Well this sounds like a stupid group then. There is absolutely nothing wrong with passing out and ******* yourself every now and then. :dance:


I'd venture that's not real advisable with this group. Lord knows what you would look like when ya came to. Just saying...:dance:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

speckledred said:


> I'd venture that's not real advisable with this group. Lord knows what you would look like when ya came to. Just saying...:dance:


That ain't no joke!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> No problem. I'll leave GP at 4:00 am. Whatabuger is the pit stop in the morning lmao
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:


had me two BOB rancheros from there this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckledred said:


> I'd venture that's not real advisable with this group. Lord knows what you would look like when ya came to. Just saying...:dance:


tide up naked sitting in a fire ant bed with a bunch of buzzed ol farts laughing at you is not what I'd advise either. :rotfl:


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

007 & Spout... those are both pretty uncomfortable right there!! Memo to one's self... don't pass out!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FATfisherman said:


> I'm there!


Good Deal Mike. Scooters is a big place w/ lots of tables/chairs. They used to have a pit out on the front lawn, if not I'll bring mine to grill some sausage, etc. to snack on. Good beerz selection & BYOB. :cheers:


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

#68 right sheer!
Im gonna be on a beach in Rivera Mayan drinking lots of cold beers tomorrow! But when I leave work at 5pm im gonna start priming up for my week long all inclusive vacation!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> We'll stop at the Shell station on 2004 & 45...it has a whataburger next to it.


I guess I missed my invite, scared about gettin' schooled or something? Better leave somebody guarding the boats, would hate for ya'lls equipment to come up missing, thats a rough neighborhood.:biggrin: rs


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll bring some Ice Tea for us lightweights! lol


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> I guess I missed my invite, scared about gettin' schooled or something? Better leave somebody guarding the boats, would hate for ya'lls equipment to come up missing, thats a rough neighborhood.:biggrin: rs


Does rs really need an invite? Jus' askin'.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Does rs really need an invite? Jus' askin'.


he's driving,, don't let them BS ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> I guess I missed my invite, scared about gettin' schooled or something? Better leave somebody guarding the boats, would hate for ya'lls equipment to come up missing, thats a rough neighborhood.:biggrin: rs


I waited at that Whataburger for an hour last time waiting for ya'll coming from a mile up the road.



slopoke said:


> Does rs really need an invite? Jus' askin'.


You need to tell him 3:30 to expect him at the dock by 6.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

007 said:


> I waited at that Whataburger for an hour last time waiting for ya'll coming from a mile up the road.
> 
> You need to tell him 3:30 to expect him at the dock by 6.


Sorry . . . that was my fault :doowapsta had to fix my hair. . . . wg


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

*Ill be sittin on the dock with my thumb in the air.*


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Sorry . . . that was my fault :doowapsta had to fix my hair. . . . wg


It was in a pony tail and we waded in 4' surf.....what took so long?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

bigbob said:


>


I don't know, Bob. 'Spout's already the designated potlicker.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

007 said:


> It was in a pony tail and we waded in 4' surf.....what took so long?


ok. . .ok . . . no Patron or Weller on board this time . . . . wg


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I don't know, Bob. 'Spout's already the designated potlicker.


excuse me wennie,, that is Captain Potlicker to you young man!

now,, do you have the phone or did Jr take it.. come help me kill brews and find this broke fuse or bad switch.:brew:


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Beers! 
Micheladas!

Sounds Great!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sign me up. I need a spot on a boat for me and the wife.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Ill bring the...


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in! I woudlnt pass up beer and fish talk ever!
I second the scooters or outriggers meetings.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BigRoo said:


> Ill bring the...


das boot! das boot! das boot! das boot! das boot! das boot! das boot!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> sign me up. I need a spot on a boat for me and the wife.


Bring your tube,, she has a spot!:brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bet you can't touch this guy!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I bet you can't touch this guy!


 lol nice! I know a guy who can chug beers this quick through his NOSE! I'm not bs n either. I'll get it on video next time I see him. He's about 6'5 350.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iwanashark said:


> lol nice! I know a guy who can chug beers this quick through his NOSE! I'm not bs n either. I'll get it on video next time I see him. He's about 6'5 350.


Could you bring him with you to our gathering for entertainment! :brew:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> A "light-weight" is the idiot that gets stumbling drunk and needs a baby-sitter. Passing out, wetting ones self, not being able to find your own home after bumming a ride, or just being an all around stumbling POS is not allowed. Quantities of consumption shall not be measured, capabalities will be.
> Now MC tell me how many just got ruled out? :biggrin:


well, if your going to put it that way ... i've seen one fall out of a boat, one fall down some stairs, two get sick, and one grope a woman who wasn't his wife. i guess those are lightweights.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> one grope a woman who wasn't his wife. i guess those are lightweights.


ONLY if this woman was offended by the groping would he be a lightweight. If she liked it then he is still kewl...Jus Sayin hwell:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> well, if your going to put it that way ... i've seen one fall out of a boat, one fall down some stairs, two get sick, and one grope a woman who wasn't his wife. i guess those are lightweights.


did this person sink boats off shore often! lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> did this person sink boats off shore often! lmao! :biggrin:


I only grope the willing...and define often....I've got an open spot on my boat to the 1st one that RSVP's.....bring your own drinks of choice and food...I've got the gas, oil and ice and boat....meet me at Fatboy's at 0600.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

in the morning or saturday?? make up your mind, or both?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> in the morning or saturday?? make up your mind, or both?


I meant Saturday.....I could do it both days though. I'm takin her for a boat ride 'bout 6:30 if'in you want to ride along.....just sayin'....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

007 said:


> I could go both ways though. I'm going for a boat ride 'bout 6:30 if'in you want to ride along.....just sayin'....


:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> I meant Saturday.....I could do it both days though. I'm takin her for a boat ride 'bout 6:30 if'in you want to ride along.....just sayin'....


now your really cornfusing.. tonight? lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

waterspout said:


> did this person sink boats off shore often! lmao! :biggrin:


 i don't out my friends in public. :wink:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> .....I could do it both days though. just sayin'....





catchysumfishy said:


> :biggrin:


I hear ya catchy,, something aint right about what that boy siad/typed!

:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this is getting ghey


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Pabst Blue Ribbon, Old Samuel Adams,

Bud Light, Corona, Foster’s, and Heineken,

Nor don Blonde, got the girl on the front,

If Homer were here he’d be drinking that Duff,

Grolsch, and Guinness, and I ain’t finished

I’ve drank a lot of beer


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> :biggrin:


Once I actually see you catch a fish Wick......I'll back off....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> :biggrin:


Nice to see you back Wick, I thought you either died or were tied up in the shed by Darlene and 666 and being fed bread and water(?) every other day, this is you right? rs


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I sorta wore out Cornhuskers koozie.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> we should start early planning the summit conference and maybe book a speaker, like Foster Brooks


 My vote goes for Ron White and I believe he is a Houstonian.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

This sounds like a club that I should be a part of. Is this sorta like the He-Man Woman Haters Club? Sign me up, Spanky. :cheers:

Okay, I didn't read all the posts. Did I miss the 1st meeting already?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> This sounds like a club that I should be a part of. Is this sorta like the He-Man Woman Haters Club? Sign me up, Spanky. :cheers:
> 
> Okay, I didn't read all the posts. Did I miss the 1st meeting already?


No, but you can't join without the Sangria Queen.:doowapsta rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> This sounds like a club that I should be a part of. Is this sorta like the He-Man Woman Haters Club? Sign me up, Spanky. :cheers:
> 
> Okay, I didn't read all the posts. Did I miss the 1st meeting already?[/QUOT
> 
> I didn't see your name on the list.....on either one...just sayin'...


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

ok, I signed up. When should I expect the hazing to begin?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Okay, I didn't read all the posts. Did I miss the 1st meeting already?


 August 1st @ Scooters in Pearland. :brew:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> No, but you can't join without the Sangria Queen.:doowapsta rs


Leave my wife out of this Rusty and we can keep your goat out of it too. :rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> Bull Red said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like a club that I should be a part of. Is this sorta like the He-Man Woman Haters Club? Sign me up, Spanky. :cheers:
> ...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I think some of yall old folk need to make a trip up to college station to hit northgate for some bar hopping. We can see if yall can still hang! :brew:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Leave my wife out of this Rusty and we can keep your goat out of it too. :rotfl:


Those goats are pretty cold right now, I am willing to make a trade, Bull you can't leave yourself open like that in a sea of SHARKS.:tongue: rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I think some of yall old folk need to make a trip up to college station to hit northgate for some bar hopping. We can see if yall can still hang! :brew:


You youngsters don't know come here from sick 'em, much less drinking and Bermuda grass discussions.:rotfl: rs


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> Those goats are pretty cold right now, I am willing to make a trade, Bull you can't leave yourself open like that in a sea of SHARKS.:tongue: rs


*** are you talking about?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> *** are you talking about?


You don't know about the SHARKS? :rotfl: rs


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have a feeling this won't work.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Apparently not, unless you are talking about 007's exclusive club.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> You youngsters don't know come here from sick 'em, much less drinking and Bermuda grass discussions.:rotfl: rs


I challenge you, sir, to a night of beers intermingled with jagerbombs between each cold one.

And you can keep your nasty invasive grass! I like my little bluestem and hairy grama that looks like an awesome little mustache


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I challenge you, sir, to a night of beers intermingled with jagerbombs between each cold one.
> 
> And you can keep your nasty invasive grass! I like my little bluestem and hairy grama that looks like an awesome little mustache


jagerbombs = pukebombs :rotfl:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

T_Sebastian said:


> ok, I signed up. When should I expect the hazing to begin?


We will start off by putting peanut butter in your butt.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> jagerbombs = pukebombs :rotfl:


But it is the tastiest puke that you can possibly shoot out your throat!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> But it is the tastiest puke that you can possibly shoot out your throat!


 LOL
I don't know if you've met him, but I have. And I got the impression Rusty can drink a lot before he passes out. Just sayin'


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> But it is the tastiest puke that you can possibly shoot out your throat!


Please don't can it . . . wg


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> LOL
> I don't know if you've met him, but I have. And I got the impression Rusty can drink a lot before he passes out. Just sayin'


It's ok. I can hold my own, but even if I lost, I'd still feel like a winner 'cause I'd be pretty dern saucy.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

count me in buddy.:cheers:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> LOL
> I don't know if you've met him, but I have. And I got the impression Rusty can drink a lot before he passes out. Just sayin'


Yep, i met him at the cookoff and he can go pretty hard in the paint


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That cold medicine is for yankee's, 1.75 Weller or Makers and a case of Stella or Shiner Bock in bottles, beer and a shot I don't care. Just don't be a little crying aggie when you are spilling into a port a can, 24 years old and still in school, is that what they are teaching up there in Bryan? I would have thought that was reserved for Huntsville. RS


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> That cold medicine is for yankee's, 1.75 Weller or Makers and a case of Stella or Shiner Bock in bottles, beer and a shot I don't care. Just don't be a little crying aggie when you are spilling into a port a can, 24 years old and still in school, is that what they are teaching up there in Bryan? I would have thought that was reserved for Huntsville. RS


Hey now bud I was just teasing in good fun.

As for the 24 and in school part, had a few friends die on me (one of whom was my fishing buddy) and some hard times so it's taking me a bit longer. I'll finish someday I suppose.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Hey now bud I was just teasing in good fun.
> 
> As for the 24 and in school part, had a few friends die on me (one of whom was my fishing buddy) and some hard times so it's taking me a bit longer. I'll finish someday I suppose.


I understand, my best friend died in my arms at 18, and another couldn't make a corner when I was 30---but it all makes you stronger and more appreciative of the days we have on this rock. I like all you stand for and am a snake and animal lover at best, it is all in fun my friend, I miss the SFA days. :texasflag rs


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Melon said:


> You two like snipe hunting? lol


I've been running around fields at dusk with a pillow case and a bat for the past 5 years and still can't find one! You know any guides?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I've been running around fields at dusk with a pillow case and a bat for the past 5 years...


This is Jagermeister Syndrome Bro....sad3sm


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I've been running around fields at dusk with a pillow case and a bat for the past 5 years and still can't find one! You know any guides?


Melon is the best Snipe guide out there! He'll show ya where they are!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Melon is the best Snipe guide out there! He'll show ya where they are!


Melon, what kind of call are you using? Is it the traditional woo-looloo call? Is that where I am going wrong?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Melon, what kind of call are you using? Is it the traditional woo-looloo call? Is that where I am going wrong?


Nahhh. It's more of a toot-toot. :smile:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Nahhh. It's more of a toot-toot. :smile:


Huh? lol


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Melon said:


> Huh? lol


haha you beat me to it


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*First Get Together*

We currently have 88 members since the 2Cool Beer Drinkers Association was founded 24 hours ago. I know this will foster new friendships & get crews together to split costs so we can fish more. Our first get together will be at Scooters Ice House on 35 on Sunday, 8/1/10 @ 3PM. :brew:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We currently have 88 members since the 2Cool Beer Drinkers Association was founded 24 hours ago. I know this will foster new friendships & get crews together to split costs so we can fish more. Our first get together will be at Scooters Ice House on 35 on Sunday, 8/1/10 @ 3PM. :brew:


Thats what its all about, I look forward to hanging out.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Where's the sign up page? I'm in.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Horns23 said:


> Where's the sign up page? I'm in.


See initial post. :brew:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Light weight? I had to work so I could have a cold one in hand now. Boat hooked up, heading deep for an overnighter.

C-ya


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We currently have 88 members since the 2Cool Beer Drinkers Association was founded 24 hours ago. I know this will foster new friendships & get crews together to split costs so we can fish more. Our first get together will be at Scooters Ice House on 35 on Sunday, 8/1/10 @ 3PM. :brew:


Yes, BJ224, that was an accomplishment, however, no matter how hard I try, I'll always be second to you...

Andrew


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> Yes, BJ224, that was an accomplishment, however, no matter how hard I try, I'll always be second to you...
> 
> Andrew


Yeah Bro...Just remember, it took more than just these good looks to get me this far.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in, #91 :cheers:...Burrrpppp.:biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Horns23 said:


> Where's the sign up page? I'm in.


Forgive Horns23 he is drunk typing.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

FRIDAY AND I HAVE STARTED BE AWARE OF PWI SOON! 24Buds might even take a few hits off the handle ya know what I mean. Wait this is the beer club. Is a handle ok from time to time?

Who am I kidding pfft!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What?


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Member # 98. I could go for a beer....or twelve


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> FRIDAY AND I HAVE STARTED BE AWARE OF PWI SOON! 24Buds might even take a few hits off the handle ya know what I mean. Wait this is the beer club. Is a handle ok from time to time?
> 
> Who am I kidding pfft!


Huh?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> Huh?


 what? rs


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*P*osting *W*hile *I*ntoxicated....or for y'all that have already started...toxing while inposticated...


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm a charter member of the > *Foam Rangers*
does that count?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can't get my Magellin shirt on, in France. Wheres my surf rod?


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Gary said:


> I can't get my Magellin shirt on, in France. Wheres my surf rod?


 LMAO. K... I ABOUT LOST IT WHEN HIS BUDDY CAME TO HELP.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

freekin' Euros and them S**** speedos!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Privateer said:


> freekin' Euros and them S**** speedos!


No banana hammocks at the gatherings please! :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dammit!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

No cameras allowed at the meetings. Unless you want them used against you...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

We are in triple digits...100 members so far. :brew:
I got my boat back from Pasadena Trailer this morning Rusty...New springs, hubs, & hardware. No more oil bath bearing junk! Planning on a double header the 29-30th. Sucks being landlocked for three weeks. :frown:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We are in triple digits...100 members so far. :brew:
> I got my boat back from Pasadena Trailer this morning Rusty...New springs, hubs, & hardware. No more oil bath bearing junk! Planning on a double header the 29-30th. Sucks being landlocked for three weeks. :frown:


I am like a goat at a new gate 224, we need to whack em and stack em, the minions are envious. rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Huh??


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> I am like a goat at a new gate 224, we need to whack em and stack em, the minions are envious. rs


Got some inside information this evening. There have been a few BIG trout hanging around *^$*! ?^@%#. Jus Sayin. :wink:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Just tried my first Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA. Holy mother of all things brew. Talk about GOOD!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> Just tried my first Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA. Holy mother of all things brew. Talk about GOOD!


HUH?


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

arnold's texas ale.....nuff said....


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We are in triple digits...100 members so far. :brew:
> I got my boat back from Pasadena Trailer this morning Rusty...New springs, hubs, & hardware. No more oil bath bearing junk! Planning on a double header the 29-30th. Sucks being landlocked for three weeks. :frown:


Hey Blk Jck 224, If I get Rusty up and pay for all the beerz, can I go??? Rusty knows what I got, a yak I just named "No Gottayahcht:\"


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> Hey Blk Jck 224, If I get Rusty up and pay for all the beerz, can I go??? Rusty knows what I got, a yak I just named "No Gottayahcht:\"


We be wading Bro...boat can carry 10 legally. Did you say you wuz bringing all the beerz? :smile: One rule...no bait. All arti...K.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't know what Rusty is do'in, but he aint going anywhere minus 4 tires. :biggrin:. RS give me a call, I'll give ya a hand.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We be wading Bro...boat can carry 10 legally. Did you say you wuz bringing all the beerz? :smile: One rule...no bait. All arti...K.


Got a whole basket of ChickenBoy Lures, good nuff ask Rusty!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> Don't know what Rusty is do'in, but he aint going anywhere minus 4 tires. :biggrin:. RS give me a call, I'll give ya a hand.


Just got a phone call from inside Rusty's house and he's stripped down to his underwear and dancing in chaps.....there's also a rumor that pics were taken.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chazz1007 said:


> Got a whole basket of ChickenBoy Lures, good nuff ask Rusty!!!!


I don't have to ask RS Bro. Rusty found out what they wanted when he went with us. I'll have an extra pack of them for you. All you need to worry about is the beerz :brew:. You might even get elected to make lunch!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> Just got a phone call from inside Rusty's house and he's stripped down to his underwear and dancing in chaps.....there's also a rumor that pics were taken.


 Don't do it. Some things just cannot be unseen.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ain't say'in nothing on that 1. (He does have new wood floors though) :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Just tried my first Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA. Holy mother of all things brew. Talk about GOOD!


Try the 120 min IPA. Blows 90 out of the water. Definitely will get you though so use sparingly.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ok, just thought I'd post a little pic proof, and YES, there was beer involved.

Mad Skillz.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mahi & beerz...winning combination! :cheers:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Member #109....I've never really drank a beer...is it good? :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Member #109....I've never really drank a beer...is it good? :biggrin:





slopoke said:


>


 X2...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


>


The surf was pretty good this morning Pokey.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

007 said:


> The surf was pretty good this morning Pokey.


So what are you saying...fishing and beer go pretty good together? I'm confused.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> So what are you saying...fishing and beer go pretty good together? I'm confused.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


>


Confused? maybe just a little Slo...

a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ok, one more..


----------



## Deville (Jun 29, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

lordbater said:


> Confused? maybe just a little Slo...
> 
> a


It happens. :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

117 Members. Seems to be a little concern about our first meeting being at Scooters 8/1/10 @ 3PM. Plan is to keep moving gatherings around so that members have to take turns making the drive. Perhaps the next one in October can be on the North or West side. Next gathering site will be proposed & voted on at each gathering. I just thought of a place that could handle the volume if everyone showed up. Stay thirsty my friends! :brew:


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Why so long between 8/1/10 and October..............???? Jus axe'n!!!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I put in for a meeting at Riverside Inn on the East Side when we make it that way. Kind of cool to sit there on a weekend watching the water and water activities.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RiverBend in Matty!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel Hooker said:


> Why so long between 8/1/10 and October..............???? Jus axe'n!!!


Was thinking every couple of months would be about right. But hey...there are no governing bodies. If you want to call a meeting ...DO IT! :cheers:


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Jew gottit.....Main!



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Was thinking every couple of months would be about right. But hey...there are no governing bodies. If you want to call a meeting ...DO IT! :cheers:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Was thinking every couple of months would be about right. But hey...there are no governing bodies. If you want to call a meeting ...DO IT! :cheers:


couple of months?
but there are 30 days in a month.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> couple of months?
> but there are 30 days in a month.


Thanks for sharing. Glad you're here. Keep coming back! :cheers:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

So scooters it is on the 1st. Someone gonna BBQ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> So scooters it is on the 1st. Someone gonna BBQ?


I'm going to talk to the folks at Scooters this week & find out the scoop about bringing some eats. They sell burgers & such there, so I'll have to make sure it is kewl. I can't see why they would have a problem with it as long as we are buying their beerz. I was thinking about burning a brisket & a stick of Chappell Hill (or ten) & bringing it already chopped up in a couple of crock pots w/ a loaf of bread (or six) for some wrap arounds to graze on while having some beerz. Post up about making the event so that we will know what kind of turnout to expect. :brew:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ch77015 and I will make it. Let me know if you need us to chip in for any of the grub or bring something once you find out if it is OK.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Spoke with Valerie at Scooters. She wants a head count to see if she will need an extra hand on 8/1/10. We can bring food & BYOB is OK as long all beer & set-ups are purchased there. Lets keep a running head count...Mike77015 & Ch77015 & myself makes X3. :cheers:


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

The wife and I. we hit scooters up from time to time anyways. this will be fun as .... byob? bring your own beef??


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm....didn't realize the 1st was on a Sunday. I may miss this one.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The 2CBDA needs a saying.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iwanashark said:


> The wife and I. we hit scooters up from time to time anyways. this will be fun as .... byob? bring your own beef??


I'm going to cook a brisket & a bunch of sausage sliced up in a couple of big crock pots to make some wrap arounds. BYO...bottle, beef, etc. (just not beer) Bring what you are famous for to snack on. :cheers:


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Gary said:


> The 2CBDA needs a saying.


I fish, therefor, I drink.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

T_Sebastian said:


> I fish, therefor, I drink.


Or the drinking team with a fishing problem?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Gary said:


> The 2CBDA needs a saying.


 "BURRRRRRPPPPPP" or "Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Sunday? I'm usually fishing or fantasizing about fishing on the weekends. Oh, and another thing, I only drink on days that end in a Y, so keep that in mind for future events..

a


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I think you should make a seperate post for a head count. people might just pass over the title of this one.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you plan to attend the 2CBDA gathering 8/1/10 @ 3PM shoot me a PM w/ # of people that are coming. Indicate what you're planning to bring (if any) to graze on. I will summarize the head count, anticipated menu, & post up mid-late next week. I need to let Scooters know how many people are planning to be there so they have enough gurls there to bring us beerz! :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Scooters 8/1/10...*

126 members...I have received 5 messages from people planning to attend thus far. :brew:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 126 members...I have received 5 messages from people planning to attend thus far. :brew:


Bunch of drunks. Come on Guys, it's not THAT kind of meeting....
I'm afraid I'll be fishing, so I'll be a short notice attendee.

Andrew


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Must be 121 pretenders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pokey are you going? You and spout can ride with me if you want.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

3 on a Sunday afternoon is retarded. I'm thinkin more like 11:00 on a Friday!!!! :brew:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 126 members...I have received 5 messages from people planning to attend thus far. :brew:


I live close to Scooters and will swing by for a while. BTW, for anyone who has never been there, they have a kitchen and can make a helluva cheeseburger...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not just show up at Tiny's fish fry Saturday at 4pm?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> 3 on a Sunday afternoon is retarded. I'm thinkin more like 11:00 on a Friday!!!! :brew:


no chit,,, amateurs.... we can go this afternoon and see if those reds are hungry yet and meet on the levy... :brew: :rotfl:
hell,, it's almost 11 today,, is that to short a notice..

Mike,, 3 on sunday we're suppose to be rolling into riverside by boat for a burger! :brew:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

waterspout said:


> no chit,,, amateurs.... we can go this afternoon and see if those reds are hungry yet and meet on the levy... :brew: :rotfl:
> *hell,, it's almost 11 today*,, is that to short a notice..
> 
> Mike,, 3 on sunday we're suppose to be rolling into riverside by boat for a burger! :brew:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Have rods. Will travel. :brew:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I know Pokey! wait till lthis afternoon when the storms start to rolling in!

beer?
I like beer!:brew:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I just joined...Don't know how I missed this. Oh well, better late than never. :brew:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> I just joined...Don't know how I missed this. Oh well, better late than never. :brew:


 Welcome. Got river pics? :rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tiny's 11th Annual Fish Fry - July 24th

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To all my friends, Ya'lls are invited to my 11th Annual Get Down Fish Fry!

At my house, 2702-8th Ave N. Texas City, 77590, July 24th 4 PM until????

*Kids and guests* welcome and hopefully it won't be raining this year..

Ohh.... Bud Select 55..

Please RSVP on this thread so that I can get a good head count..

Ohh and BYOBB&C

Bring Your Own Beer Booze and Chair

Side Dishes Appreciated 
__________________


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> 3 on a Sunday afternoon is retarded. I'm thinkin more like 11:00 on a Friday!!!! :brew:


Sounds good to me Bro. We're going to vote on place & time for the next gathering Sunday 8/1. Show up and make a proposal. :brew:


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Husker don't work on Friday afternoons.... just saying... but that's not completely a bad deal I just can't do it. :cheers: 

I'll be way east for the 8/1 get together. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Welcome. Got river pics? :rotfl:


You Betcha...I've been looking around in Donnie's photo bucket. :cheers:


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got back from drinking 6 days straight in Mexico. Now i work the next two weekends so Im out for these two. Fished in Purto Aventuras with Capt Glen Tuberville, (tequila sunrise fishing) we had a blast! Back to reality.....


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You Betcha...I've been looking around in Donnie's photo bucket. :cheers:


I'm bringing her with me. She's my DD. Get it? :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ripleyb said:


> I'm bringing her with me. She's my DD. Get it? :biggrin:


*DD Greenies! :brew2:*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Scooters 8/1/10*

So who's all in? I need to meet a few more hard fishing arti-chunkers to help keep gas in my boat...especially those of you that like to grind December-March for fat gurls. :work:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

heres yall an event http://www.brewmastersinternationalbeerfestival.com/


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

roundman said:


> heres yall an event http://www.brewmastersinternationalbeerfestival.com/


 I want in on this for sure. I will need a driver or a hotel and a cab. I think this will ROCK! Who wants in on some of this action? How much is a cab from Moody to Isla Del sol? LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be having a Budweiser Select or FIVE :biggrin: while out smacking the trout on the south shoreline today...See Y'all Sunday!


----------

